# moffats..



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Gday guys, been very quiet on my front lately and not for lack of trying. I've been given split shifts at work meaning I can now fish before hand. Happy days!

I've been fishing mooloolaba and moffats the last two weeks and haven't caught any fish work writing about however did have my first encounter with both tuna and mackerel. Braved the sea solo on Wednesday thinking the forecast would produce what it's normally does, I was wrong. 2m plus swell. Six foot of shore dumping sand monster.
Hadn't launched in such swell at moffats before but there was a lull every now and then so I ate some concrete and made it out, slightly scared but extremely excited to see what's next. 
Made my way to Brays which was rolling surf in what must have been 5 meters of water then the birds started circling. Next thing I know Im In the middle if a mackerel school. Trolled two hlp's past the outside of the school and they headed north so I thought I had lost my chance, then I slow down and hear the noise I've been waiting to hear. Diawa Tierra screaming like a pig! Manage to grab the rod While still peeling line off and Clicked up the drag a few. Still taking line when ping. Gone. Wind line in to find a small wind knot 5 meters from the leader where it had given way. Re rig and keep moving. sitting still was not nice in the swell/wind. At this moment I'm slowly heading into the breeze tying a knot when I notice a massive swell pick up about 50m away. Looked like 3m plus coming straight towards me. I lined it up and just made it over the top, heard it break behind me then tipped straight over the other Side. Kayak stayed upright and I was back in the saddle like a flash of sh1t scared lightning. 
Noticed a bunch of birds hanging towards moffats which seemed like a good option after my first unintentional deep water swim, got close and they shut down, but then they started up right where my lure was about travel through. Rod in hand I felt the take and then the fish swam around slowly. Don' think it Knew what was going on yet. As soon as is set the hook the fun began. Massive first run then big two and frow for 5 minutes until it went under me and started doing circles. It felt like a massive snag at some stages of the fight. Got it close enough to see a flash of colour then the hooks pulled. Got back to the beach and she was still angry as. Timed a small set in close but was a tad early, nose dived and rolled straight out the side onto my feet. Kayak sailed up the sand nicely. Wishing I had a gopro now. Would've had some funny footage.

Two swims and two dropped fish and I was still smiling from ear to ear all day long.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Sounds like a real rush of a trip!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bloody hell Tristan! :shock: Bit up the ante from Coochin Creek. Shame you didn't land something after all that.

I wouldn't have launched....too scared.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

indiedog said:


> Seems to be a common thing where people think they need to up their drag before the "ping" happens. Typically you don't need to as it's an open ocean and the macks and tuna fight mean but clean.


This is a good call. Patience can go a long way - the drag zinging is something to enjoy, not panic over (unless it's a GT or a Kingy :lol: )


----------



## bigalex (Mar 16, 2008)

Know that feeling of being at Moffats ready to go but for the shore dump. I went out once where willyweather had the swell at 2.2 metres. Dumbest thing ever. Caught no fish and almost died coming back through. 
Sorry to see that you got pinged twice, but still better than being at work. Thanks for the report.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Lucky you didn't flip the whole lot upside down on that [email protected]!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, the trip has added a few hair to my chest. Just glad to gain the experience for next time.


----------



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Great Report Tristan, I love these tricky session when you know the swell is a touch above what you can manage, it makes it interesting. And good onya for the fish mate, means you ll land a monster in no time. Cheers

Boris


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

That shore dump gets tricky over about 1.8m Easterly. Specially with a short period. 
Bad luck on the fish. Bet you learnt a lot today though. They rarely run more than 100m on their first burst. Tuna then run back at you and often past you. Hang on and get ready to wind as fast as you can. After that second run ends, adjust the drag then if you feel you need to.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Big pat on the back for launching at Moffat's with a 2mt swell.
Shame about the 2 lost fish, I have my drags set at the recommended 30% mark.

The only time I launched in a 2mt swell up there, I opted for Kings Beach. I am not sure if you still can, as I seen signs banning PWC there?
Was you between Brays Rock and the Headland when that wave came through? I came back that way and it scared the crap out of me, next time I will take the long way.

I went up to Mooloolaba on Thursday with my A.I. Beach launch and landing was smooth as can be. But around Point Cartwright the water was rough considering it was suppose to be 1mt swell and sea. Trolled to Inner Gneerings and a bit further, ended up doing 17klms for zero bites.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Paul and Paul, thanks for the tips. 
Not sure about kings 're. PWC as I've never launched there. As for that freak wave I was about 100m NE of brays. It came out of nowhere in about 12m of water. The first time I tried to mount the saddle my pfd got caught on the paddle clipped to the side, as some hobie owners may have experienced. Second time was smooth sailing. I chased a tuna school about one k off the beach so coming in wide back to moffats was the only option as the swell was starting to break a long way off the headland.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Re PWC: Doesn't that refer to jetskis? (not kayaks)


----------



## bigalex (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah it does. Personal Water Craft. It is a defined term in the Transport Operations ( Marine Safety) Act 1994 and Regulations.


----------

